# Poetische Viagra Spam Welle



## stieglitz (22 Juni 2007)

Seit ein, zwei Tagen hagelt es deutschsprachigen Viagra Spam. 
Wirklich neu ist das natürlich nicht, nur diesmal haben sich diese "Helden" etwas neues ausgedacht und garnieren diesen Mist mit etwas holprigen Gedichten, eine Auswahl:


> Die Pille ist ein wahres Gluck, die Vorhaut geht von selbst zuruck!
> 
> Wer abends mit der Pille wurzt, sich nachts auf seine Alte sturzt!
> 
> ...



Als Link ist immer 
w*w.blakop.hk
angegeben.

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass keiner unserer Forumspoeten dahinter steckt


----------



## Avor (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Poetische Viagra Spam Welle*

Zitat von Stieglitz:

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass keiner unserer Forumspoeten dahinter steckt "

@Verehrter Herr Kollege und Landsmann Stieglitz,

Desch´t ab´r all´rhand, sowas von uns z´denka. Sowas hen i, Adele un Reinhard noch nie üb´r d´ Lippa brocht.

Nein, im Ernst, keiner von uns würde seinen guten Namen, den er hier erworben hat mit solch untergeistigen Brutalo-Ergüssen besudeln. Wenn schon etwas tiefer als erlaubt, dann geht das auch wunderbar zwischen den Zeilen. Assoziation oder so ähnlich nennt man das wohl. 

Dank Deines Ironie-Smilies sei der Dein "Ausrutscher" noch einmal verziehen!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (13 September 2007)

*AW: Poetische Viagra Spam Welle*

Ich kann meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen  
Guckst Du hier 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=203626#post203626


----------

